# 9 year-old girl Kickstarts project to attend RPG STEM and make her own RPG...



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

...and has already gotten  her goal, which initially started at $829 to fund her attendance. As of now, over $18,000 has been pledged.

The Kickstarter explains a little bit about her goals and experience (she is apparently a player of Magic: The Gathering, Dungeons & Dragons, and console games such as Dragon Age and Borderlands). She desires to make her own RPG games (and apparently has a notebook full of her ideas), and wants to make a game that has... "a good storyline and cool graphics, but has shorter cut scenes, [and] less menus."

My most appropriate response right now is a comment I saw on the  that led me to this:

"Guaranteed better than Aliens: Colonial Marines."

Even if not legit... still a better Kickstarter than Snarkeesian.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck yeah it's better than that misandrist cunt.

I like the ambition on this one.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2013)

This is silly....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 22, 2013)

I can imagine that soon the game becomes like brutally difficult and never expect a girl that young to be that sadistic. If only.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2013)

brutal difficulty games
love and hate


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

GotY confirmed.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> This is silly....



...                  .


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2013)

*9 year-old girl* (...)(she is apparently a player of Magic: The Gathering, Dungeons & Dragons, and console games such as *Dragon Age* and Borderlands)

*9 year-old girl* (...)(she is apparently a player of Magic: The Gathering, Dungeons & Dragons, and console games such as *Dragon Age* and Borderlands)


*9 year-old girl* -  *Dragon Age*


_What 



FUCK _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Clever Girl   .


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 23, 2013)

This money sure will be invested in gaming development


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2013)

19 thousand dollars.

Really?

I'm going to make a fucking kickstarter project. It's going to be called "feed me and pay my fucking rent while I sit home and do jack". Oh, hold on, uhhh...I'm like, a baby or some shit. Yeah. I'm going to remaster whatever games get your nostalgia sense tingling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> This money sure will be invested in gaming development



I think you mean a lifetime supply of Candy


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2013)

WHERE ARE ALL THESE PEOPLE WITH DISPOSABLE INCOME COMING FROM?

IS YOUR HOUSE JUST FILLED TO THE BRIM WITH THAT SHIT?

ARE YOU OUT OF SPACE?

I WILL GIVE YOU MY PAYPAL INFO


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

A nine year old making a game? Pretty sure that 9 year old would be considered a genius even with rpg maker.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2013)

Lets be reasonable here for just a second:

The girl has what she needs. She can go to that STEM camp for summer *and* get herself a laptop capable of flying her to the moon and back.

Stop giving her money. Have you thought about the fact that many other projects on kickstarter are actually legitimate and have never seen a fucking cent? Have you thought about the fact that there are *other* kids out there with more pressing needs and charities you can donate to?

This has crossed the bullshit line long ago. It is soaring right above it.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

This smells like a scam.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh great....

I have nothing to say.  did everything for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> This smells like a scam.



I'm actually looking at it now and I have to say...
HAHAHAHAH, hoooooo boy.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah just look at the mom. Looks like on of those women who send their children to contest and earn something with them. And if you read the Updates, they also sound like made up BS...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2013)

>...and has already gotten over twenty times her goal, which initially started at $829 to fund her attendance. As of now, over $18,000 has been pledged.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> 19 thousand dollars.
> 
> Really?
> 
> I'm going to make a fucking kickstarter project. It's going to be called "feed me and pay my fucking rent while I sit home and do jack". Oh, hold on, uhhh...I'm like, a baby or some shit. Yeah. I'm going to remaster whatever games get your nostalgia sense tingling.



Pay my rent
My food
My Con Ed bill
My fucking college loans

Someone find a 10 year old or some shit and make them sound legit with a kickstarter so they can kick start me out of debt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 23, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ, this is why theres a very vocal group against Kickstarter when it comes to crowd funding.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 23, 2013)

Meh it's other people's money, not yours. If they want to use it by donating it to a stupid cause let them, it doesn't effect you. I don't see any reason why people should complain and moan about it.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Meh it's other people's money, not yours. If they want to use it by donating it to a stupid cause let them, it doesn't effect you. I don't see any reason why people should complain and moan about it.



Pretty much this.

Now if you excuse me, I'll have a daughter and make her play Chrono Trigger at five. No reason whatsoever.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

big deal, aren't all wrpg made by 9 year olds


----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2013)

A scam by the Harvard graduate woman the account belongs to

It's like people WANT to throw their money away to scammers


----------



## abc123 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Most people call me Kenzie. I'm 9, in 3rd grade, and I'm getting straight A's. I've always been the tallest person in my class and this year I'm actually taller than my teacher.


Holy shit, a 9 year old is getting straight A's? She's a fucking genius! You know, because multiplication tables are so hard to do.

Also teacher is a midget.

Also this Kickstarter is a load of bullshit, the money is better given to charity rather than to this girl for seemingly no reason.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Sound like a reasonable way to Hustle start up a business .


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 23, 2013)

> *Mean older brothers say she can't so my daughter's proving she can do what they can't *- BUILD HER OWN RPG game AND pay for it!





> 9 Year Old Building an RPG to *Prove Her Brothers Wrong*





> In case it's not already clear, I'm not a girlie girl. I have friends that are which is fine, but I hate wearing dresses (so I don't) and I do lots of stuff my brothers do. Maybe if I sisters it would be different, but I really love my family (even when my brothers are mean to me) so I guess this is the way my life is supposed to be.
> 
> Here are some pix of my MTG and D&D stuff along with my RPG diary (I colored the cover). * My diary's usually hidden because my thoughts, ideas, and game notes are top secret (and my brothers are brats)*:





> *It's no secret there aren't enough females in STEM professions so part of my Kickstarter campaign is aimed at raising awareness and getting girls thinking about careers in technology at an early age.* I want to be a role model for kids - but especially to girls so there are more girls in tech because I don't want to be the only girl in the room.  *My Mom and I created fun messaging about things girls can do followed by "KEEP UP!" which implies that the person who's supporting the campaign is ahead of others and a leader. * Both of these items will be built in the game.





> *She tried with my brothers but they weren't interested.  I think they're stupid when I get to be their age*, I don't want to be stuck playing games smart people imagine and create. I want to be able to create whatever I can imagine.




Playing the gender/girl power card?

Genius.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> A scam by the Harvard graduate woman the account belongs to
> 
> It's like people WANT to throw their money away to scammers



to be fair alot of people are like
"shut up and take my money"
when they really should be all
"shut up and give me a reason your should earn my money"


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

This "project" should be taken down. This is basically 'fund my life', and made by a millionare at that. This is not what KS is about. 

Shame on people pledging for this.

Sarkeesian at least had a product to work on, but this?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> big deal, aren't all wrpg made by 9 year olds



Why are you rep sealed?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, wow, this is just hilarious. I can't actually get over the fact over a thousand people are giving money to the same person whose last (unsuccessful) Kickstarter was an attempt at selling _capes_. What a waste of money...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

If its a kickstarter, people have magically deep pockets.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Sarkeesian at least had a product to work on, but this?



No she didn't.  It was just as much equal bullshit. It's like her "product" was to divert attention from the _actual_ problem of the issue.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

Her campaign was about making a series of videos. That's actually concrete compared to this.


anyway


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

It's only "concrete" because she finally came through... _after almost a year_. And it's not like she needed six-thousand dollars to make a couple half-assed, unresearched, and abysmally mundane videos.  So no. There's absolutely _nothing_ concrete about it.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2013)

While I cheer the girl's ambition, upon second glance yeah $18K does look like the mom got involved and we all know how great it is when parents get involved in a kid's momentum.

I have a friend who has an indiegogo project over an actual kid's book and his own art (PC vs console sales BF3) meaning he put the time in.  This should have stopped at the admission price and some pocket change.  My bad for thinking it could go further.

And Snarkeesian did have a product...it just ultimately sucked and made everyone hate feminism again.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

If you call making a YouTube video that any fourteen year old kid could have done for free a "product" then you are just deluding yourself as much as the idiots that pledged towards it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2013)

I should probably clarify I'm not _defending_ this. They're equal parts dumb and scam on different sides of the spectrum.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's only "concrete" because she finally came through... _after almost a year_. And it's not like she needed six-thousand dollars to make a couple half-assed, unresearched, and abysmally mundane videos.  So no. There's absolutely _nothing_ concrete about it.



Her campaign was about "give me money and I give you a series of videos about sexism in video games". Did she deliver on it? So far, it seems like it. I agree that she could have done this from her own money and the quality definitely sucks, but those weren't the things I was addressing. It was the goal of the campaign.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Her campaign was about "give me money and I give you a series of videos about sexism in video games". Did she deliver on it? So far, it seems like it. I agree that she could have done this from her own money and the quality definitely sucks, but those weren't the things I was addressing.



Yes you were addressing the concrete to which the claim has no significant holes.  I think we can all agree the abstract substance that Anita delivered was pure garbage fit only for tumblr.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2013)

I remember fiddling around with RPG Maker myself. What does she need 800 for much less 20 grand? Oh well, she got the money.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> I remember fiddling around with RPG Maker myself. What does she need 800 for much less 20 grand? Oh well, she got the money.



$10 says mom takes 75% of that money and "invests" it elsewhere.  Parents have a wonderful way of ruining a kid's fortunes.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 24, 2013)

.....brb, going to find some kid and make a bs..err...legit Kickstarter project


----------



## Bringer (Mar 24, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Her campaign was about making a series of videos. That's actually concrete compared to this.
> 
> 
> anyway



Is that kickstart legit and made by her mother... or did people just make it so people would stop funding the girls project?

edit: Just actually read it instead of skimming it... it's fake.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2013)

> It's no secret that there aren't enough females being scammers so part of my Kickstarter is aimed at raising awareness that even women can scam people out of money. Not just any type of women though, mothers including myself who has a disabled Marine Corps veteran husband who I love very much.



Hahahahahaha it's almost a subtle poke at Anita herself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

The pledge descriptions.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If its a kickstarter, people have magically deep pockets.



if my pockets were deep i would be playing Planetary Annihilation and Star Citzen by now


in fatc im the only one here who thinks that this is emmm......................... Bullshit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2013)

> I even forged a character sheet for her that most people won't even notice.


 clearly written by a 9 year old that sheet.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2013)

I should tell my friend who's writing a kid's book for indiegogo that he should also lie saying it'll become a kid's video game.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 24, 2013)

Wish her well. Looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2013)

should remove any doubts about the intention behind this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

And that's the ultimate downside of kickstarters.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2013)

Kickstarter is not the problem, she is violating kickstarter rules, it simply hasn't been taken down yet (and it might be too late due to the media interest)

I'm actually kinda jelly, that woman is a professional con-artist and made millions with it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

I know, people use and abuse it. It's just that you won't know if its legit until the pledge actually pulls through or if the source is reliable.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2013)

so all this is just a scam?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty much so.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2013)

A kickstarter that was a scam?!?!?!

Unprecedented .


----------



## narutoWHOGIVESAFUCK (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2013)

narutoWHOGIVESAFUCK said:


>



So using sympathy for little girls to get money is the new trend now, eh?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

I need some sympathy.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 26, 2013)

If this stays up (which unfortunately it almost certainly will), I predict a sudden deluge of parody or equally dubious Kickstarters cropping up in the very near future


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Kickstarter is not the problem, she is violating kickstarter rules, it simply hasn't been taken down yet (and it might be too late due to the media interest)
> 
> I'm actually kinda jelly, that woman is a professional con-artist and made millions with it.



Professional? I've seen dirt stains more professional con-artists than this.
Really you would think the whole Nigerian prince bit would get old.
But it just doesn't suckers keep falling for it


----------

